# Thumb and finger independence...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've found a few online/YouTube vids. Anyone here know of some good instructions vids for those with a challenged thumb and fingers? Here is one I found...


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks Robert1950 !, really good video. I like fingerpicking but is very dificult technique.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is going to be really hard for me. So far I can only do the simplest of reggae riffs with out much error.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I can do travis picking very slowly, it's used in Dust in the wind, and I'm also getting pretty good at finger picking Tears by Rush...


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

there's a guy from Regina named Ray Bell that is a fantastic finger style player. i have known him for over 30 years . I bought his finger style CD last year. very good . i think it was 40.oo

he teaches and plays live . www.raybell.ca


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I make up my very own exercises in accordance to the context that they are being used in.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mixing up which beats you play the chords on is a great exercise for that kind of thing. I was lucky enough in the beginning to get right into Classical guitar early on so the finger independence on the picking hand is natural now. But for people that haven't done it before, I really like the how the guy in the vids is breaking it down. Simple and effective.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I learned by the number system.....lower E #6, up to high E #1.....and by just going 6,5,4,3, or 5,4,3,2, etc. depending on the chord being used. Somebody had books out showing different patterns, like 6, 3, 4, 3, 5, 2 or whatever, then by repetition getting a flow and groove going. Thumb pick comes in handy and you can also use a plectrum so you can still strum but mix it up with picking or grabbing clusters of notes within the chord structure.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In 1974, I took 10 classical lessons, but couldn't get into it. The next year, I quit playing altogether for 30 years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> In 1974, I took 10 classical lessons, but couldn't get into it. The next year, I quit playing altogether for 30 years.


Robert, why did you quit? Motivation took a vacation, life, family? Just curious. And what got you back to play again?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lola said:


> Robert, why did you quit? Motivation took a vacation, life, family? Just curious. And what got you back to play again?


Back then there was no internet, no DVD or even VHS learning aids. I am a visual learner. I wasn't learning anything new and all the people I used to play with had gone their own way. It just fizzled out. Eleven years ago I watched some internet video guitar lessons and thought, hey. Pulled an old guitar and amp out of the attic storage and,... there you go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Back then there was no internet, no DVD or even VHS learning aids. I am a visual learner. I wasn't learning anything new and all the people I used to play with had gone their own way. It just fizzled out. Eleven years ago I watched some internet video guitar lessons and thought, hey. Pulled an old guitar and amp out of the attic storage and,... there you go.



I am glad it was a happy ending story! The Internet, the information highway. 

There is so much on You tube! So much free stuff. I use it to my advantage. Just one more reason I gave up on my guitar teacher. I think though having a guitar teacher when I first started was a necessity. Now I can figure stuff out on my own with the help of You tube.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I can finger pick ok. I was lucky in that there were some classical style tunes by rock guitarist I liked so it inspired me. 

Dee by Randy Rhoads

The City, Petite Etude and Midsummers Dream by Rik Emmett

Intro to Black Star by Yngwie

Born-y-aur Page

Even Ice Cream Man by Van Halen helped. 

As well More than Words is good for some of the percussive stuff. 

Have fun.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ice cream man by Van Halen. One of my VH favs! Thanks Fretzel. Yes finger picking that song. 

Talking about Van Halen. Went to a party last night, got home really late, boys still awake! Husband at cottage. We partook of some cookies and rocked till 5:30 am. We played Hot for Teacher about 4 times. I was on drums. My forearms are just cooked today but wow we had so much fun.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Another song that inspired me, even though I couldn't play it is Back Porch Boogie by Brad Jones. He won guitar player of the year in the late 80's/early 90's in one of the mags. The one that had the plastic records in it. Here is a protégé of his playing it at about speed. There is a faster version as well by this guy buy too staccato for my liking. Don't mind the cheesy ass graphics. LOL. Oh and if you like the intro to Ice Cream Man then you should love this.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

finger picking? my thumb took the advice of my lazy pinky. i fake it. me and "travis" dont see eye to eye. there are those who think i play dust in the wind properly. i dont. faaaar from it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

So I decided to get down with Dust in the Wind finally after too many years of asking myself why I never bothered to learn it. I don't exactly Travis pick it proper, which is more Thumb movement on the Bass notes on the A and D strings..I kinda went back to Thumb, Index, Middle, Ring (p, i, m, a) instead of (p,m,i). I did learn how to handle it with thumb middle index but I feel it's more legato than with the Thumb running the 2 bass strings. Whatever works.. it isn't as hard as it sounds actually. But it would be tough for a less experienced player I'd imagine. A lot of multitasking with the fret and picking hand for the beginning, but it's an amazing builder for independence in both hands and fingers as well as concentration. It's a very basic Travis picking pattern in the end.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

epi 'sildo said:


> i fake it.


When it comes to finger picking I too fake it! My ring and middle finger rebel with a vengeance. It's really a matter of being relentless with yourself. I know that I don't the finger picking except for one song. Stairway to Heaven. For now faking it works. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh me me me! I love the intro. But I have done more then my share of fingerpicking for now. Stairway to heaven was enough for now. I would have to really break this down and get obsessive about this song. It's a great song.


fretzel said:


> Oh and if you like the intro to Ice Cream Man then you should love this.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I had to do this. Now stop complaining about Travis picking.


----------

